# The Revell PT-109....Prepare for a myriad of questions!



## geekchris (May 9, 2016)

I recently bought the old Revell PT-109 Kit. I am fairly impressed with it, especially due to the age of the mold. I do, however, want to improve the base kit. First and formost, I want to add the 37mm Anti-Tank cannon that it had for her final mission. I've heard about the Hasegawa 37mm cannon, but the kit I believe it's from is out of production. I saw an alternative from White Ensign Models, but, unfortunately, that is also out of stock. If any of you know of a good 1/72 scale kit that includes a 37mm cannon, or better yet, just the cannon, it would be appreciated.
Second order of business: The depth charges. The kit (or at least the version I bought) does not include them. If anyone knows of any aftermarket depth charges that would also be appreciated.
Thanks, and happy modeling!
-Chris

Additional Question:
I've never done a flag before, and I am not quite sure how to do this. The two halves of the flag came on waterslide paper, so at first I thought it would be done with a molded "flag". After examination, it's just the flag pole, and I'm not quite sure how to fly the flag. The kit's instructions are completely lacking in that regard.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The prehistoric Hasegawa 1/72 Jeep and Anti Tank Gun kit should still be fairly easy to find. The kit has been around since the late 60s or early 70s. It's the only mainstream plastic 37mm towed anti tank gun in 1/72. There are a couple on eBay in the $8-$9 range. Note that the 37mm gun in the old Esci/Italeri anti-tank Dodge will not work since it has a different shield and lacks the carriage.

Depth charges can be made from Evergreen plastic tubing cut to length and the ends plugged.

Make a flag out of foil and apply the decal around that


----------



## geekchris (May 9, 2016)

djnick66 said:


> The prehistoric Hasegawa 1/72 Jeep and Anti Tank Gun kit should still be fairly easy to find. The kit has been around since the late 60s or early 70s. It's the only mainstream plastic 37mm towed anti tank gun in 1/72. There are a couple on eBay in the $8-$9 range.


Will have to look again!



djnick66 said:


> Note that the 37mm gun in the old Esci/Italeri anti-tank Dodge will not work since it has a different shield and lacks the carriage.


Good to know



djnick66 said:


> Depth charges can be made from Evergreen plastic tubing cut to length and the ends plugged.


I was thinking something like that would work



djnick66 said:


> Make a flag out of foil and apply the decal around that


I honestly never would've thought of that.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Did PT-109 even have depth charges???


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes she had one of these fitted on each side of the forward hull

PT Boat Depth Charge Mark 6 and Type C Release Track


----------

